# Looking for advice about a guide. Also first Red!!!



## Will Stotien (Dec 7, 2018)

Hey everyone, first off I wanted to thank you all again for the help on my previous post. It payed off big time with what I can only assume is a very nice flats red. I need a little advice once again and hopefully someone can point me in the right direction. My dad is coming down to visit sometime in March most likely and he wants to hire a guide for the day. (However this is not set in stone and could come in either February or April if the fishing is better during those months.) Of course Id like to chase after some reds, but Im also very interested in targeting some of the other species I cant necessarily reach myself due to a lack of a boat. Ie. jacks, cobia, bonito, maybe even tarpon?? and whatever else might eat off shore. From my research it seems like Destin might be the place to travel to for this, but I would love to hear any local input you all might be willing to share. Thanks!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

March is a tough time of year, tarpon are not here yet, cobia is slow at best, however weather permitting there are some jacks running the beaches in the gulf. 

I'm no fly fisherman, but that being said, one of the best fly guides I know is Baz Yelverton with Gulf Breeze guide service. I highly recommend him. Very nice guy, extremely knowledgeable and catches some fish. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Cobia will show up in the middle of March, but the first two weeks of April are usually the best for the run. Tarpon won't be here until around June. Trout and reds will be thick this spring!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats on your first red! Also, I don't know him personally but there is a Fly Guide in Pensacola - https://flyfishingpensacola.com


----------

